# se quema transmisor fm 1w con antena improvisada?



## DavidGuetta (Dic 6, 2010)

hola quisiera saber si un transmisor de 500-1000mW puede quemarse si le pongo en la salida un simple alambre estirado verticalmente de 70cm y con el transmisor a 12v sin ningun plano a tierra, de la misma manera como se usan  en transmisores mas pequeños como en transmisores espias de 9v. a mi parecer creo que no porque varias veces se me ha olvidado ponerle antena y en una oportunidad lo hice andar por 1 minuto sin antena, y luego le repuse la antena en donde debe ir y salio con la misma señal de antes e incluso puedo asegurar que mejor. el trt de salida es un 2n4427 y esta en configuracion clase A con polarizacion en la base y sin etapa de sintonia en la salida. solo un cap de 68pF que va del colector del trt a la antena. adjunto ademas el diagrama del amplificador (modelo de este).

ah y antes de la etapa viene un previo clase a con 2sc2053. el transmisor es con pll con mc145151.


----------



## Pentodo (Dic 8, 2010)

Si no le pones antena tendras mucha señal reflejada ya que no puede emitir bien, lo ideal es conectarle una antena perfectamente adaptada pero con ese nivel de señal creo que se pondra caliente pero espero que le tengas puesto un disipador.


----------



## dalsaur (Dic 8, 2010)

mumish13, me podrias decir que cobertura obtenias con y sin antena; lo quieres es para un transmisor espia??, y ojo es preferible ponerle un ventilador 2n4427 o un buen disipador, no quedras dañarlo y lo mejor es una antena (dependiendo el uso que le vayas a adar) siempre con carga de 50 ohm 

saludo


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 9, 2010)

dalsaur dijo:


> mumish13, me podrias decir que cobertura obtenias con y sin antena; lo quieres es para un transmisor espia??, y ojo es preferible ponerle un ventilador 2n4427 o un buen disipador, no quedras dañarlo y lo mejor es una antena (dependiendo el uso que le vayas a adar) siempre con carga de 50 ohm
> 
> saludo



hola tuve con antena una cobertura de 2-4 km (es que donde transmito es desde un sitio alto) y sin antena no salia mas de 10-15 metros. obviamente el transmisor sin antena comenzaba a emitir señal erroneamente, generando armonicos, espurias, etc etc.
el transmisor lo vendi y es por eso que me queda la duda en caso que el dueño le ponga alguna antena hechiza. el transmisor lo entregue completo, con un radiador en el 2n4427 y con un buen ventilador de alto flujo tirando aire justo encima del 2n4427 asegurandome que lo mantenga frio incluso en las peores condiciones.



Pentodo dijo:


> Si no le pones antena tendras mucha señal reflejada ya que no puede emitir bien, lo ideal es conectarle una antena perfectamente adaptada pero con ese nivel de señal creo que se pondra caliente pero espero que le tengas puesto un disipador.



¿el transistor?


----------

